# Jaeger-LeCoultre AD



## Astral Pilot

Good Tuesday afternoon friends: What is the best JLC AD to purchase a watch on the east coast USA? I owned a JLC alarm wristwatch in the early 1970's. I was young, I let it go! Yes oh yes, I want to own a Jaeger-LeCoutre watch again! So sorry if this is not the proper forum for this post. Any and all PM will be appreciated. Astral Pilot


----------



## GarageBMW

PM Sent !


----------



## chaserolls

Would someone please PM me the East Coast FAD as well? I am looking to purchase a Navy Seals Diver Automatic. Many thanks


----------



## LouS

chaserolls said:


> Would someone please PM me the East Coast FAD as well? I am looking to purchase a Navy Seals Diver Automatic. Many thanks


I wouldn't mind being in the know myself - please include me in the PM


----------



## GarageBMW

PM Sent

Cheers

GarageBMW


----------



## jzboxtas

Same here. What kind of discount should I be expecting?



LouS said:


> I wouldn't mind being in the know myself - please include me in the PM


----------



## thescampio

I would appreciate a PM as well as I'm looking to add to the collection in the very near future. Thanks


----------



## GarageBMW

jzboxtas and thescampio, PM sent

Cheers

GarageBMW


----------



## mharber73

Please pm an AD for a new jlc as well


----------



## GarageBMW

PM Sent Mharber73

Cheers


----------



## SomethingReallyCool

If you don't mind, I would also appreciate a pm with the name of the AD.........Looking at getting a Master Calendar if I can make it work...


----------



## GarageBMW

SomethingReallyCool, PM sent

Cheers

GarageBMW


----------



## NWP627

GarageBMW -I would also appreciate said information, thank you.
N


----------



## GarageBMW

PM sent NWP627

Cheers


----------



## vkd668

GarageBMW said:


> PM sent NWP627
> 
> Cheers


Please pm me your recommeded AD and any other helpful info. would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## GarageBMW

vkd668, PM sent !

Cheers

GarageBMW


----------



## HenMaster6000

Please PM preferred east coast AD. Thanks!


----------



## GarageBMW

PM sent HenMaster6000


----------



## shoppy

Could I ask for detail of the recommended AD I am after a JLC master calendar/ Geographic. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Simon


----------



## jnelson3097

shoppy said:


> Could I ask for detail of the recommended AD I am after a JLC master calendar/ Geographic. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Simon


PM sent


----------



## alwaysontime

GarageBMW - please kindly pm me the AD info - thanks very much.
J


----------



## GarageBMW

PM Sent Alwaysontime

Cheers


----------



## miltronix

GarageBMW - Please send me a PM w/ the info.


----------



## GarageBMW

PM sent,

Cheers


----------



## mt1tdi

Also been bitten by the Navy Seals Auto, please pm me the contact.

Thanks


----------



## theballer

If anybody could PM me with an east coast AD that would be absolutely wonderful


----------



## GarageBMW

PM sent Theballer and MT1tdi

Cheers


----------



## sgao

could you please PM me with the details as well? Thanks in advance


----------



## GarageBMW

Done sgao


----------



## Ford.

Hi GarageBMW, could you please PM me the details? Just discovered the Master Compressor Chronograph 2!


----------



## GarageBMW

Hi Ford, pm sent. I have the MCC2 and it is a real beauty.

Cheers


----------



## IGotId

Could I get a pm too? |>


----------



## armixia

Could I have the info as well please?


----------



## amers

IGotId said:


> Could I get a pm too? |>


PM Sent


----------



## amers

armixia said:


> Could I have the info as well please?


PM Sent


----------



## jaypeder

I'm on the West Coast, but would love access to a Jaeger AD I could work with ... local shops just don't seem willing.


----------



## jnelson3097

Pm received and sent with an AD to work with.


----------



## rooneb

could you send me ad details also 

thank you


----------



## GarageBMW

PM sent rooneb with all info .

Cheers


----------



## Jiman

GarageBMW,

Could I get a PM also? I'm in search of a MC NS GMT Chrono DLC.

Many thanks, Rob


----------



## jnelson3097

Jiman said:


> GarageBMW,
> 
> Could I get a PM also? I'm in search of a MC NS GMT Chrono DLC.
> 
> Many thanks, Rob


PM Sent


----------



## AMP

Anyone mind letting me in on this one as well?

Thanks!


----------



## jnelson3097

AMP said:


> Anyone mind letting me in on this one as well?
> 
> Thanks!


Sure! PM Sent


----------



## aceofspades923

Could someone please send me a few JLC ADs that they recommend? Just looking for the lowest price. Don't mind ordering from out of state. I live in NY.


----------



## GarageBMW

aceofspades923 said:


> Could someone please send me a few JLC ADs that they recommend? Just looking for the lowest price. Don't mind ordering from out of state. I live in NY.


PM Sent


----------



## GarageBMW

Jiman said:


> GarageBMW,
> 
> Could I get a PM also? I'm in search of a MC NS GMT Chrono DLC.
> 
> Many thanks, Rob


PM Sent Rob


----------



## JimmyNY

Never hurts to have a good address


----------



## Imaddela

Same here, I'm on the west coast as well, but would appreciate the AD info.



jaypeder said:


> I'm on the West Coast, but would love access to a Jaeger AD I could work with ... local shops just don't seem willing.


----------



## jnelson3097

Imaddela said:


> Same here, I'm on the west coast as well, but would appreciate the AD info.


PM sent


----------



## mrkz

I would appreciate the east coast AD info also and any helpful tips. Looking for a TT1931 here.


----------



## jnelson3097

mrkz said:


> I would appreciate the east coast AD info also and any helpful tips. Looking for a TT1931 here.


Check your PMs


----------



## Wmclements

jnelson3097 said:


> Check your PMs


I'd like it as well. Thanks in advance.


----------



## GarageBMW

Wmclements said:


> I'd like it as well. Thanks in advance.


Check your PMs


----------



## hvgotcodes

GarageBMW said:


> Check your PMs


Can I get one too? I'm interested in getting my first JLC (first real watch, for that matter) and would like some tips.


----------



## GarageBMW

hvgotcodes said:


> Can I get one too? I'm interested in getting my first JLC (first real watch, for that matter) and would like some tips.


PM Sent 

Cheers


----------



## newnsfo

Also interested in an AD. planning to purchase first JLC soon


----------



## poolboy

GarageBMW, also interested in east coast AD. Would you pls PM. Thanks


----------



## roarcraft

Would love a recommendation for any NYC (or near NYC) ADs. Thanks!


----------



## aklos

Would also appreciate PM on the ADs near DC area, trying to select between the Master Calendar and MUT...


----------



## marchone

I would also appreciate AD information. Thanks.


----------



## jnelson3097

PMs sent


----------



## GarageBMW

poolboy said:


> GarageBMW, also interested in east coast AD. Would you pls PM. Thanks


PM Sent

Cheers


----------



## Blackfield

GarageBMW said:


> PM Sent
> 
> Cheers


I am interested as well, please PM. Thanks.


----------



## jnelson3097

PM sent


----------



## abu

Looking for AD in S. CAL or other location is fine as well. Please pm info thanks.


----------



## brxlee

Live in Los Angeles but will be in New York for a week during the holiday. Would love a great rec on an NYC AD if anyone has got one. Thank you.


----------



## GarageBMW

PM sent


----------



## jerryphx

Hello, sorry for arriving late to the PM party, but was wondering if I could get the name of a west cost AD. I'm in Arizona, and there appears to only be one in the state (according to JLC site).

Thanks!
Jerry


----------



## jnelson3097

jerryphx said:


> Hello, sorry for arriving late to the PM party, but was wondering if I could get the name of a west cost AD. I'm in Arizona, and there appears to only be one in the state (according to JLC site).
> 
> Thanks!
> Jerry


PM Sent


----------



## fareastcoast

Can somebody also PM me some good AD in the US (East coast, West coast, or elsewhere, doesn't really matter as long as they are willing to ship).


----------



## bebeq_baka

I would like to know JLC AD in west coast area. I am in San Francisco, but will also be traveling to LA in the coming week. I am especially looking for master compressor chronograph 2, so if any of the AD have them in stock, please do let me know. Thanks =)


----------



## jnelson3097

bebeq_baka said:


> I would like to know JLC AD in west coast area. I am in San Francisco, but will also be traveling to LA in the coming week. I am especially looking for master compressor chronograph 2, so if any of the AD have them in stock, please do let me know. Thanks =)


PM Sent


----------



## Obespalov

I'd love to know a non-California AD to save on sales tax that can ship..am looking for a new Ultra thin tribute to 1931, and hoping to match price I saw on grey market of 6K for the watch (23% discount off msrp). Thank you!


----------



## AAv8r

Please PM a good JLC AD
thanks


----------



## fayed

I'd also like a pointer in the right direction for a good AD. Preferrsbly in Europe, but US is also ok.

Thanks


----------



## sclt45a

Would someone please PM me the East Coast JLC AD as well?


----------



## le1204

Hi, i am in the chicago area and also looking for an AD that provides good price. AD in any other state would be good too as long as they are willing to ship. Appreciate if you can share your AD contacts with me. Thank you


----------



## BoredAtWork

I am looking for ADs around the NY state (but not NY state itself..  with competitive pricing. Thank you.


----------



## vbomega

Obespalov said:


> I'd love to know a non-California AD to save on sales tax that can ship..


Me too. A non-CA AD with at least 20% off.


----------



## leooooo

May I get a PM for a nyc AD as well. thanks.


----------



## jnelson3097

leooooo said:


> May I get a PM for a nyc AD as well. thanks.


PMs sent


----------



## Virt

Could I get a PM as well? Thanks!


----------



## JoshTheCanadian

Could I get a PM as well? Preferably the best FAD, since I am in Louisiana and will be ordering by telephone anyways! The expected discount would be great to know as well, if possible! (I am looking at a MUT Moon). Thanks a bunch!


----------



## jnelson3097

PM sent


----------



## watchman323

Could I also get into the AD thing for Jaeger-LeCoultre


----------



## JohnyKwst

Would surely appreciate any info on any AD also. Thanks.


----------



## thefooz

I'd love the information for the AD as well, please. Im on the west coast, so if there's also another one closer to me that you're aware of, I'd love that info as well. Thanks!


----------



## GarageBMW

Hi thefooz

I just sent you the AD info.

Cheers


----------



## tdizzle

If I could get that list as well, it would be great. 

Thanks!


----------



## terrapin421

Thread's gotten a good response -- curious as to which watch in the collection is most sought-after


----------



## 10b-5

terrapin421 said:


> possible to get a PM on NYC AD? Thank you in advance


+1. Could I get a PM as well?


----------



## GarageBMW

10b-5 said:


> +1. Could I get a PM as well?


Replied to PM

Cheers.


----------



## Neek

I would like the AD for JLC as well. Thanks in advance.


----------



## GarageBMW

Neek said:


> I would like the AD for JLC as well. Thanks in advance.


PM sent

Cheers


----------



## whywatch9

Maybe I be in on the list of AD as well? Please PM, thanks!


----------



## GarageBMW

whywatch9 said:


> Maybe I be in on the list of AD as well? Please PM, thanks!


PM Sent

Cheers


----------



## /EDGE/

I would appreciate a good AD as well. Looking at purchasing my first JLC. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mat10ky

Could you please PM me the ads? Thanks in advance


----------



## gfoong

Can I get the AD info, too, please?


----------



## jnelson3097

gfoong said:


> Can I get the AD info, too, please?


Sure, PM Sent. If anyone needs an AD to work with, send me a PM.


----------



## Wmjlc

jnelson3097 said:


> Sure, PM Sent. If anyone needs an AD to work with, send me a PM.


I also need an AD to work. Planning to get reverso. Can you PM me?

thank you


----------



## Jazzham

Hello-looking for a squadra and live in Florida-prefer east coast area AD-

Much appreciated!


----------



## GarageBMW

Jazzham said:


> Hello-looking for a squadra and live in Florida-prefer east coast area AD-
> 
> Much appreciated!


PM sent


----------



## Spazz27

Hi GarageBMW,

I live in South Florida, do you think that AD you're referring to would be fine with dealing with me down here in Lauderdale?

If so, can I please have that contact?

Thanks!

Anthony


----------



## jnelson3097

Spazz27 said:


> Hi GarageBMW,
> 
> I live in South Florida, do you think that AD you're referring to would be fine with dealing with me down here in Lauderdale?
> 
> If so, can I please have that contact?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Anthony


It's the same AD I sent you


----------



## Greatdreamer

Also looking for an AD either in NYC or D.C. to work with. Looking for JLC Master Chronograph or Master Calendar - so if anyone has an idea what rebates can be for these advice would also be appreciated. It is my first high-end watch purchase so I'm a bit nervous...


----------



## hoppes-no9

I'd appreciate a PM with FAD contact info. I'm in the. US, either coast is ok. 

Thanks


----------



## vinte77

Can someone PM me with AD contact info? I'm located in California, if that matters at all. Thanks.


----------



## doze

Could i also have the AD contact as well? Thanks.


----------



## Spazz27

Yes you're right! I actually forgot about that contact. So it was a nice coincidence!

Highly recommend!!


----------



## Thambi41

I too would greatly appreciate the list (am San Francisco based but happy to order nationally). Thanks so much!


----------



## Etops

I would also appreciate a preferred list, too. I'm in Asia, but travel to the USA frequently...

cheers!


----------



## GarageBMW

PM sent

Cheers


----------



## suedeguy

If someone could PM me the list it would be much appreciated. I live in the Northeast (Boston) and I'm just beginning my hunt for a new JLC.

Thanks.


----------



## hakon

I'd appreciate a list also, hopefully looking to buy a cronograph 2 soon.

thanks!


----------



## nickpapagiorgio

would greatly appreciate the list as well, as well as any info on discounts. am in the market for a Reverso (classique or grande taille) or Moon 39.

thanks so much!


----------



## jnelson3097

PM Sent


----------



## assa140sa

Could I also get the list info? Thanks in advance!


----------



## gsmith4965

Please pm me your recommeded AD and any other helpful info. would be much appreciated. What type of discount could i expect on a Master Compressor Extreme World Alarm? Thank you kindly


----------



## jmac30

Hi everyone coukd some send me the AD list looking for a reverso thanks! Jim

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## XeroZeus

Anyone available to inform me, please PM. Thank you to any and all.

I am in the market for my first JLC and any information is appreciated and welcomed.


----------



## tayali13

Hi Everyone,

I am an occasional lurker on these boards and kindly asking if anyone can send me the contact info for the FAD on the West Coast and/or any FAD who is willing to ship. 

Thanks in advance!

Tyler


----------



## Try-athlete

Hi all. Could someone please pm me with the JLC FAD as well. Thanks.


----------



## andybourke

I'm based in London - I've seen JLC at a few places, but I'd appreciate any assistance if people have dealt with good ADs over here..

Andy


----------



## Tolstoy

New guy here...would be grateful if you'd share the East coast AD info with me too (and what would be a reasonable discount). Thanks much.


----------



## jnelson3097

PM sent


----------



## Fidelio1975

Hi everyone, I am a new member also. Would very much appreciate it if someone could send me the east coast AD info as well. Thanks.


----------



## knuckfubuck

Hi all, I have a 2008 Master Control that I love and is my everyday wear. It's time for a service and I'd like to take it to the right person. It's still keeping perfect time but it's about time to get it checked out. Please PM me the details for who I can take it to in LA or NYC. Thanks.


----------



## specialk_610

Hello all,

A humble Omega owner, but I am looking to buy a JLC for my father for his birthday and have been reading the forums for information about JLC's. If anyone could provide info on an AD (East or West coast doesn't matter- I'm in Denver and would have it shipped to me) that would be willing to help me price out a Master Ultra Thin, I'd appreciate it.

Thanks!


----------



## HHP

Two members here recommended the same east coast AD to me in the past. I would recommend this AD via PM. 

Another watch forum's sponsor is also an east coast AD. I've contacted them twice asking for forum discount. Each time I was told by the person answering the phone that someone else handles the forum discount and he would call me back. Both times (last year and last month) no one ever called me back.


----------



## darby11

Hey

Would love a friendly AD as well


----------



## nnb203

Hi - in the process of searching for a good east coast AD to buy my first JLC...thinking of master calendar, MUT Moon or RDM...

jnelson3097 and GarageBMW - can you please pass along your recommended AD?

thanks


----------



## BamaAllTheWay

Looking at getting a JLC here pretty soon. If someone could PM me an east coast AD I would really appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## Cribducky

Also looking to buy from east coast AD. Would love PM with recommendations. Thank you.


----------



## Skitalets

I can't speak to discounts because I haven't bought a JLC from them, but I can recommend Tiny Jewel Box in DC. I have used them for a ton of stuff (they have a good watchmaker in house) and have always gotten great service and reasonable prices. 

Their selection of JLC goes up and down depending on what has recently been bought so call ahead.


----------



## cashking1

Thanks in advanced. I am looking to buy a JLC MCC2 and would love to work with a good AD in the east coast (PA, MD, DC, NY). Please send PM of AD you guys would recommend.


----------



## dmoritz

Likewise could use a recommendation on the East Coast. I'm in NY.


----------



## HHP

dmoritz said:


> Likewise could use a recommendation on the East Coast. I'm in NY.


Error


----------



## mloew

Would very much appreciate a recommendation for a JLC AD in the Houston, TX area. Thanks.


----------



## joebob73

I am also looking for a great dealer in the West Coast. Feldman in Los Angeles no longer carries JLC. Thanks in advance!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aereed89

I, too, would love a recommended East Coast (or better yet, Canadian) AD. New here, thanks for the help.


----------



## smakaje13

I'm looking to make my first JLC purchase soon too. I live in Chicago but would be happy to ship from anywhere. Can I get a PM with the info too? Thanks...


----------



## luke1834

I would appreciate a recommended AD on the East Coast. I am looking for my first JLC!


----------



## andyjayhawker

New to the forums and first time watch buyer. Strongly considering master chrono. Any info on a recommended AD would be great. I'm in New England, but happy to ship from any where.


----------



## Hueydumps

Hi all - hate to be late to this party, but would like a good AD rec in east coast. Looking for master chrono in RG. Thx!


----------



## mcdooley

I'd also appreciate any information via pm on an AD who will ship to Texas and treats forum members well. Thanks in advance!


----------



## opticalserenity

Would also appreciate an AD via PM. I'm located in Metro Atlanta, GA.


----------



## avic912

Hi, I'd appreciate getting the info on ADs as well. I live in NY and I'm looking to get from out of state to avoid taxes, so recommended FADs from anywhere in the US and what to expect would be greatly appreciated. This is my first JLC purchase - eyes on the MUT RDM! Thanks for all the help on here guys!


----------



## JackM1988

I'm thinking about getting a master calendar soon, can you message me the dealers too?? Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ddang1

Great thread! I am in the Toronto Canada area and would love to get a pm of FAD and relative percentage reductions.


----------



## schtebie

Would love it if someone could PM me the name of an FAD for JLCs. Thanks!


----------



## Netsinah

I don't know if this will be helpful to anyone on this thread and I've not read the previous 15 pages of the thread (so forgive me if this is out of place), but for a list of JLC AD's you go onto the JLC website and under the "Customer Service" area, go to "Points of Sale" then enter whatever location you want in the search menu and you'll be given a list of AD's in whatever area you choose. Depending upon the AD, I've had some quote a discount percentage over the phone for a new watch (even ones not in stock that must be ordered) and others will just say none...or tell me they'll only discuss a discount face-to-face. My local JLC AD is selling out all their JLC stock at a good discount, since according to them, they've been told that JLC will be selling its line through a boutique. I'm in Edmonton, Alberta, Canada; send me a PM if you'd like more info about their discount and the ID of the AD.


----------



## Statick

Netsinah said:


> I don't know if this will be helpful to anyone on this thread and I've not read the previous 15 pages of the thread (so forgive me if this is out of place), but for a list of JLC AD's you go onto the JLC website and under the "Customer Service" area, go to "Points of Sale" then enter whatever location you want in the search menu and you'll be given a list of AD's in whatever area you choose. Depending upon the AD, I've had some quote a discount percentage over the phone for a new watch (even ones not in stock that must be ordered) and others will just say none...or tell me they'll only discuss a discount face-to-face. My local JLC AD is selling out all their JLC stock at a good discount, since according to them, they've been told that JLC will be selling its line through a boutique. I'm in Edmonton, Alberta, Canada; send me a PM if you'd like more info about their discount and the ID of the AD.


PM'd, although I think I know the one to which you're referring.



schtebie said:


> Would love it if someone could PM me the name of an FAD for JLCs. Thanks!


Likewise, I'd appreciate a PM on the matter.


----------



## andylliao

Hi everyone. I am looking for my first JLC and very grateful if anyone would PM me a good AD. 
Thanks 

(Patient)


----------



## Statick

I'd appreciate if someone can direct me to an FAD in Canada, thanks!


----------



## topps9898

Hi all,

Looking to purchase a MUT. Any recomendations on a competitively priced AD?

Preferably east coast.

Also, curious to know more about the situation mentioned above (JLC only selling their watches through a boutique).

Thanks


----------



## DTLALaw

Would also appreciate a PM of the list, along with any other information. I'm looking at a number of different Reverso models.

Would prefer to support an AD that has been good to the forums or other users. 

I'm in Los Angeles, but would prefer an out-of-state AD willing to ship.


----------



## akr

Does anyone know if any of the NYC ADs stock straps/buckles for JLC? What kind of price should I expect?

Going there on Vacation on Friday and might be looking to pick up something for my Master Compressor Memovox.


----------



## BuzzMan

Would be great to get AD info as well. Considering MUT Moon in RG, would be great to know what kind of discounts possible.


----------



## The Dark Knight

DTLALaw said:


> Would also appreciate a PM of the list, along with any other information. I'm looking at a number of different Reverso models.
> 
> Would prefer to support an AD that has been good to the forums or other users.
> 
> I'm in Los Angeles, but would prefer an out-of-state AD willing to ship.


Would also appreciate a PM, looking for almost identical informatoin as DTLALaw.


----------



## Achewon

I would also like a PM of a good East Coast AD. Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## rpl77

Please PM for an east coast FAD as well!! Thanks everyone



Achewon said:


> I would also like a PM of a good East Coast AD. Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## friedymeister

Please PM for an east coast FAD as well!! Thanks in advance!

Anyone have an idea what is the typical % off MSRP? Thanks.


----------



## dwmsuh

Looking for a good AD to purchase from... I'm located in california, but trying to buy out of state to get the tax discount..

looking for a good discount and good service

would love a pm! thanks!


----------



## RyanPatrick

I'd be interested in a list of east coast ADs. Curious about what, if any, discount one might expect for a JLC if anyone knows.


----------



## devi

I am not if this fits your bill but take a look...
Vintage Jaeger LeCoultre 18K Gold Men&apos;s Watch with Original Box Strap Buckle | eBay


----------



## mattfm

I am interested as well, please PM. Thanks.
New York city and New Jersey.


----------



## Skally

Hi! Looking for AD in Miami or coral gables with a great deals. ( details if possible). Thank you so much for your help!!!


----------



## albeert

I'm looking for a East Coast (dc Area, but doesn't matter if they'll ship) AD for JLC! Looking for an ultra thin!  If anyone could share one they've had good experiences with, I'd be much in your debt!!!

Thankyou!


----------



## tigerpac

Looking to get a Reverso 976 for my upcoming wedding, any help with AD's (really anywhere in the country, though I'm on the East Coast) would be greatly appreciated! Thanks guys!!


----------



## csmitchell

Looking for ADs that will ship to Western New York. Thanks!


----------



## LTR

Looking for a NYC-NJ-Phila AD that discounts and what kind of %%% to expect. 

Thank you


----------



## CSB123

I too would appreciate a pointer to recommended dealers in the CT/MA area, or dealers willing to ship to CT. Thanks!


----------



## mattfm

I have an excellent recommended AD near NYC.
PM.


----------



## miraino

New user here; I would also appreciate a PM with recommended ADs around the NYC/Philly area. TIA


----------



## Phoenix_AZ

Looking for an AD in either NY or California that would be willing to work with me. I appreciate any information.


----------



## PP-JLC-VC Guy

I have a great JLC AD in upstate NY, who also sells other Richemont products. I had some severe warranty issues, three trips to Texas and 7 months without the watch under warranty and my AD was able to get it resolved for me. I have said elsewhere on this site that a strong AD makes all the difference in the world. What are my chances of dealing with a JLC regional facility? It is much better to have a strong AD who sells millions of $$$ of Richemont in your corner. PM for information on NEFJ in albany and schenectady.


----------



## Jadon

Can anyone PM me AD willing to ship to CA?


----------



## moxjr

Looking to get my first good watch as a wedding gift!

Need help on an AD in Houston or will ship to Houston that will give a good discount of retail price too! Any help appreciated, thanks.


----------



## CincyBob

I'm new here and in the market for my first JLC (the Master Hometime). I have no local JLC dealer, and I would appreciate a PM with the recommended AD name(s) who will work with me and ship to the Cincinnati, OH area. Thanks!!!


----------



## jakec

Hi. Looking for an AD in the Philly-Allentown area that would carry the MCC in silver and black dial.As well as the Master Extreme Deep Sea Chrono.
I already have Tourneau at K of P mall on my list(I don't think they carry the Deep Sea)
Other suggestions would be appreciated.Send me a PM or I can PM you for the info.Thanks


----------



## evanbaines

Looking for an AD who can offer a competitive price on a 2608110 for my wife for our 10yr anniversary. I'm in the DC Metro, but happy to work with any legitimate US AD.


----------



## logan2z

evanbaines said:


> Looking for an AD who can offer a competitive price on a 2608110 for my wife for our 10yr anniversary. I'm in the DC Metro, but happy to work with any legitimate US AD.


PM sent.


----------



## wrexc

I'm looking for an AD who will ship to NC and will give a 20-25% discount on a Master Ultra Thin Moon. Thanks.


----------



## earlmale

I'm also looking for Philadelphia area AD. Pm please?


----------



## joskovic

Any reputable AD that give good discounts in Madrid and Barcelona? Pm plz. Thx in advance


----------



## ck1109

Has any AD gotten the new Geophysic in stock yet? If so, please PM me the info.


----------



## frankzeng

I'm looking for an AD who will ship to CA and will give more 30% discount on a Master ControlQ1548420. Thanks a lot!


----------



## peetaw

Looking for a good AD in Switzerland/EU. PM me and thanks in advance.


----------



## britpoper

Hi. Looking for an AD who will ship to DC and will give a 22-25% discount on a Master UT Moon ref 1368420
Please PM me. Thank you


----------



## rwbenjey

I'm looking for a good deal on a new Reverso Grande Taille. PM me and thank you!


----------



## Lib3l

Are there any JLC AD's that accept paypal? Please PM if any of you know one. Thank you.


----------



## Johnny

Hi guys in the market for a JLC Deep Sea - anyone recommend a reasonable AD in US?


----------



## britpoper

Plz send me a PM as well. I am thinking of purchasing new MUT this week!


----------



## patgib

I am looking for an AD to assist me with a fresh from manufacture* Master Compressor Extreme W-Alarm ref. 177847N. I am looking for a nice discount!
*


----------



## Mattomatic3750

I'm on the hunt for a MUT MOON and am looking for an AD in Canada with competitive pricing. If anyone can help I will love you forever!


----------



## Tristis

I'm looking for a US AD who will ship to PA (or is located driving distance) and will give a discount in the 25% range on a MUT Moon. Thanks for your help.


----------



## imaginarygardens

Hi there -- looking for a US AD who can offer a good deal on a Reverso Duo Time and can ship to DC.


----------



## vkalia

Is anyone actually replying to these queries for an AD?


----------



## superhill

Imaginarygardens, if you are in the DC area have you checked out the stores in Tysons Corner?


----------



## hellomms

Hi, looking for some guidance on US AD who can give me a good deal on Reverso Grande Taille. Shipping to NY. Thanks in advance!

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## hellomms

Hi anyone with AD information? Please PM. Thank you

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## hellomms

Just wanted to thank everyone who provided the information, was able to get Reverso Duo from one who was surprisingly wonderful to work with. Will post pics soon.



hellomms said:


> Hi anyone with AD information? Please PM. Thank you
> 
> Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gibson45

Hi could you send me the AD as well?



GarageBMW said:


> PM Sent Mharber73
> 
> Cheers


----------



## rolex16

I would appreciate this info as well. Thanks in advance.


----------



## cander9856

Hello - please add me to the list of those requesting AD info via PM. Looking for a Reverso Grande Taille (ref 2708410). Thanks!


----------



## optional12

Looking to get a JLC Master Control from a good AD in the USA. Would appreciate any recommendations! Thanks


----------



## Diegos

So whats the fuss with this thread? Is this an AD giving extra extraordinaire discounts or something alike?


----------



## tvlaan

Looking to get a Geophysic True Second in SS. Would love a recommendation on an AD and what type of discount to expect.

Thanks!


----------



## IGotId

Is anyone aware of an AD who can source Boutique Editions?


----------



## logan2z

IGotId said:


> Is anyone aware of an AD who can source Boutique Editions?


I've asked a few of the ADs I know and none of them have been able to do it.


----------



## ct_vol

Well, since this seems like the place to request an AD referral, please PM me with info. Looking for my first JLC. Likely a Master Control. I live in Chicago, but am open to shipping. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Swizl

Hi,

I'm joining the masses looking for a JLC AD. I already own a vintage Memovox and am now looking to purchase a new Reverso Ultra Thin Duo for a good price. I'm based in NY.

Thank you to anyone who can help.


----------



## fossilapostle

I highly recommend Govberg Jewelers in Philadelphia.


----------



## mrlemmer11

PM Sent


----------



## brimimay

mrlemmer11 said:


> PM Sent


I live in DC area so if anyone has a dealer in the area or the east coast I would greatly appreciate the info.

thanks!


----------



## GarageBMW

brimimay said:


> I live in DC area so if anyone has a dealer in the area or the east coast I would greatly appreciate the info.
> 
> thanks!


Give a call to George at Govberg. By far the best out there.


----------



## BJJ_Faixapreta

There's a JLC boutique (newer, opened last year) on 63rd and Madison in NYC. I also second Govberg. I had a great experience there buying a used Master Compressor Memovox.


----------



## soloxhale

Hi all,

I'm new to the forums and looking to purchase a JLC. Live in LA, but open to shipping. Would love some recommendations on ADs, thanks.


----------



## congogo

Can someone PM me as well? Went to the store today and like the way it looks on me, very classic. Definitely considering it along with other watches I am looking at. I am in houston if that helps narrow down to a AD locally. Will considering shopping to avoid tax


----------



## mlpurse

hi, I would like AD recommendation in the US and info on what kind of discount i can expect. please PM. pretty please


----------



## marker2037

Same here folks. I'm in the market for the Reverso 1931. I have a local AD here in Curacao, but I'm wondering if there are any AD's in the US (I'm from NJ/NYC area) where I can get better/competitive pricing.


----------



## dgkula

hi, I would like AD recommendation in the US and info on what kind of discount i can expect. please PM.


----------



## incognitoS4

I am on the market for my first JLC, currently looking at a MC or a MG. Please PM with AD information. I am on the East Coast. Thanks!!


----------



## sherdm

I am looking for info on a AD to inquire about a MC. Please PM with detail. Thank you


----------



## wprom001

Same here, looking for dealer in US. Please PM! Live in Cali open to shipping.

Thanks,


----------



## rockvillectr

I'm in the market for the Master Control Date or Master Control Chronograph. I'm hoping to find an AD where I can get competitive pricing. I am in NY area.
Thank you.


----------



## mrlemmer11

rockvillectr said:


> I'm in the market for the Master Control Date or Master Control Chronograph. I'm hoping to find an AD where I can get competitive pricing. I am in NY area.
> Thank you.


PM Sent


----------



## plexi

I am in the market for a Deep Sea Vintage and would appreciate an AD recommendation. Thank you!


----------



## logan2z

plexi said:


> I am in the market for a Deep Sea Vintage and would appreciate an AD recommendation. Thank you!


I believe those are only available at JLC boutiques.


----------



## ChrisMia

Good day,

I am in the market for a Reverso Classique (mechanical), and would very much appreciate a recommendation to an AD. I am in the South Florida area, but travel to other parts of the U.S. fairly often.

Many, many thanks in advance!


----------



## RedLeg

logan2z said:


> I believe those are only available at JLC boutiques.


Any recommendation on WC AD? I'm in SF as well

In the market for a Master Control


----------



## logan2z

RedLeg said:


> Any recommendation on WC AD? I'm in SF as well
> 
> In the market for a Master Control


Check out CH Premier in San Jose. Alternatively Shreve in SF if you don't want to take the drive south, but CHP would be my first choice. PM me if you need the name of a sales rep to speak to at CHP.


----------



## Comapedrosa

Not sure if this answers your question, but in Boston I've had really good experiences with both Tourneau (ask for Robert Cantero) and Shreve, Crump & Low (ask for Jaime Goldstein, the sales manager). The latter is an amazing store you must visit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clee1982

Hi I'm in the market for Master Ultra Think moon, live in NYC would appreciate any AD recommendation, AD doesn't have to be in NYC, as long as it's US based


----------



## yialanliu

Hi all, I am also in the market for a new rendez vous, any recommendations for Boston area, willing to travel to NY as well.

Thanks,
Yi Liu


----------



## Wiseguy

_Good Afternoon,

I'm in the market for a Reverso. 
__Currently in search for a nice AD where __I can get good pricing. 
I am located in northern NJ. NY is find as well.

Thanks_


----------



## The Dark Knight

Hello, would appreciate AD recommendations for a solid discount on a Master Control. I'm in the SF Bay Area.


----------



## logan2z

The Dark Knight said:


> Hello, would appreciate AD recommendations for a solid discount on a Master Control. I'm in the SF Bay Area.


Good timing for a purchase. JLC just dropped their prices for the second time in as many years.


----------



## misterzero84

Hi everybody! I am in the market for a new medium duo for my bf and I. I would be eternally grateful for the name of an AD where I could get a decent sized discount. I'm from Oklahoma but the drive down to Texas isn't too bad, and I would definitely be willing to get it shipped from out of state for a good price. Thank you all


----------



## IvanIdea

Would someone kindly PM me with the favored east coast JLC AD? Many thanks.


----------



## coelacanth

If anyone know a good AD in SF Bay Area (looking to buy Reverso Classique with manual movement), please PM me. I wish Rob sold JLC...


----------



## yywwyy

I'm in the market for a Reverso GT or Classique Medium - Would love to get a good discount at an AD in NYC - Please PM me with any suggestions!


----------



## condition one

Will be in NYC in a few weeks. Looking to get a Master Control - any recommendations for a good AD would be appreciated!


----------



## kdphan

coelacanth said:


> If anyone know a good AD in SF Bay Area (looking to buy Reverso Classique with manual movement), please PM me. I wish Rob sold JLC...


I remember Shreve in SF has a large collection of JLC reversos


----------



## hamiltonnewbie

A PM of a preferred AD on the east coast would be greatly appreciated! Especially in the southeast if anyone knows but general east coast works as well.

Cheers!


----------



## entrynmbrv

hamiltonnewbie said:


> A PM of a preferred AD on the east coast would be greatly appreciated! Especially in the southeast if anyone knows but general east coast works as well.
> 
> Cheers!


I wouldn't mind terribly the same info if anyone can help. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vtsnowplow

Looking for 2068570 deep sea chronograph. Any recommendations of an ad that has one in stock and will ship?


----------



## Porsche993

Was told today JLC are opening a boutique in North Park Mall in Dallas. Not sure when it opens.


----------



## Joshua_J0

Can anyone refer me to an AD in either the Chicago or Boston area? I travel between those two cities frequently and I'm in the market for a MUT moon and possibly a reverso. Thanks!


----------



## Croatan128

+1, please


----------



## Croatan128

condition one said:


> Will be in NYC in a few weeks. Looking to get a Master Control - any recommendations for a good AD would be appreciated!


+1


----------



## Stan229

Same here , if anyone can recommend one. Looking for a master control Chrono sector dial. Thanks!


----------



## ffeingol

I'm in SE Wisconsin. I'm looking at the Master Control Date with the sector dial. Any recommendations for an AD would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## yeptx

If this thread is still alive please PM JLC dealer suggestion. Thank you.


----------



## tennisfan18

I'm looking to buy my first serious watch (a master calendar) and am looking for a good AD in NYC or Philly...what consideration can I look to get off of the $9,800 price? I'd appreciate a PM with any direction for where I should go. Thank you!


----------



## yessir69

Does anyone have any experience with the 2 ADs in Dallas? Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## Porsche993

yessir69 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the 2 ADs in Dallas? Any feedback is appreciated.


Yes, both AD's (Bachendorf and Eiseman) not willing to come down from MSRP. Boule used to be a dealer for JLC. They had a gold perpetual calendar for $14K which is the best deal in the area. Bachendorf tried to scam me for a $1K service. I sent it to the Richemont service center directly and had the work done for free.


----------



## indygreg

Tappers in Troy Michigan is one of the best JLC AD's around. Ask for Jennifer C.


----------



## yessir69

Porsche993 said:


> Yes, both AD's (Bachendorf and Eiseman) not willing to come down from MSRP. Boule used to be a dealer for JLC. They had a gold perpetual calendar for $14K which is the best deal in the area. Bachendorf tried to scam me for a $1K service. I sent it to the Richemont service center directly and had the work done for free.


That's what I was afraid of. Thanks for the response.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porsche993

yessir69 said:


> That's what I was afraid of. Thanks for the response.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Neither had a big selection. If there was something in particular you wanted they could order it. Low physical inventory means little incentive to discount. May as well buy from a grey dealer with a return policy.


----------



## yessir69

Porsche993 said:


> Was told today JLC are opening a boutique in North Park Mall in Dallas. Not sure when it opens.


Would like info in this as well. I was at NorthPark Saturday and didn't see it.

Also, is there a JLC fad similar to the Omega forum? If so, a PM would be appreciated.


----------

